# رحلة الي دير سانت كاترين



## KOKOMAN (10 أغسطس 2008)

رحلة الي دير سانت كاترين​ 



قصة القديسة كاترين​ 

تقول القصة أن القديسة كاترين -بنت حاكم الاسكندرية- آمنت بالله في بدايات العصر المسيحي دون بقية أسرتها،
وكان أبوها حاكم الإسكندرية، فأراد أن يلهيها عن إيمانها بجميع المغريات 
ومنها محاولته لتزويجها، إلا أن جميع محاولاته باءت بالفشل، 
فأمر بتعذيبها إلى أن ماتت.
وأن الملائكة حملت جسمانها واختفت به بعد وفاتها ولكنه اكتشف بعد 500 عام 
على قمة الجبل الذي أقيم عنده الدير وسمي باسمها.​ 





هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 800x542 الابعاد 120KB.





​ 




هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 2816x2112 الابعاد 823KB.




​ 







​ 







​ 







هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 650x521 الابعاد 49KB.




​ 







​ 



هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 645x500 الابعاد 411KB.




​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رحلة الي دير سانت كاترين*

الغروب من جبل موسى​ 






​ 






​ 







​ 






​ 







​ 


*صورة لكنيسة الجماجم*
*ولو دققتوا النظر هتشوفوا الجماجم بعدد كبير*​ 






​ 


*دي كنيسة الجماجم*
*حتي هنلاقي المربعات اللي في الحيطة دي*
*مليانه اجزاء عظم من هياكل عظمية*​ 






​ 


*دي شجرة العليقة اللي رأها موسي النبي في البرية*​ 







​ 


صور القديسة كاترين




​ 






​


----------



## vetaa (11 أغسطس 2008)

*بجد نفسى اروح هناك
بحب الدير ده خالص ومشتاقه ازوره

بس شكرا على قصته وصورة الجميله دى
نتمنى منك المزيد*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رحلة الي دير سانت كاترين*

مرسىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك يافيتا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## sosana (12 أغسطس 2008)

الدير في منتهى الروعة بجد
كل الصور جااااااامدة يا كوكومان بجد تسلم ايدك
وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رحلة الي دير سانت كاترين*

مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووورك ياسوسنا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## ktakity (9 مارس 2009)

ميرسى على الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## rana1981 (9 مارس 2009)

*دير رائع جدا 
شكر ا كوكو عالصور​*


----------



## ponponayah (9 مارس 2009)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
والدير تحفة اووووووووى
ميرسى يا كوكو على الصور الجميلة وبركة 
صلاتها تكون معانا كلنا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 مارس 2009)

نفسى اروح ازور الدير ده جدا
ميرسى يا كوكو على  الرحله الحلوه دى


----------



## kalimooo (9 مارس 2009)

*صور رائعة يا كوكو

وعندي ضعف تجاه صور الاديرة

مشكور يا باشا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 مارس 2009)

ktakity قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع الممتاز



ميررسى على مروووك يافندم

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 مارس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *دير رائع جدا
> شكر ا كوكو عالصور​*


ميررسى على مروووك يا رنا​ 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 مارس 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> صور جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> والدير تحفة اووووووووى
> ميرسى يا كوكو على الصور الجميلة وبركة
> صلاتها تكون معانا كلنا



ميررسى على مروووك يا بونبونايه​ 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> نفسى اروح ازور الدير ده جدا
> ميرسى يا كوكو على  الرحله الحلوه دى



ميررسى على مروووك يا سويتى​ 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *صور رائعة يا كوكو
> 
> وعندي ضعف تجاه صور الاديرة
> 
> ...



ميررسى على مروووك يا كليمو​ 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## jonyfv (13 سبتمبر 2011)

رحلة إلى :-
دير سانت كاترين
العجل الذهبى
حمام فرعون
يوم 10/06: 10/07
... فقط 75 جنيه
للحجز والاستعلام
0126274628 - 0143088156
أيمن جرجس
دير سانت كاترين :

http://www.sinaimonastery.com/
يقع دير سانت كاترين فى جنوب سيناء بمصر أسفل جبل كاترين أعلى الجبال فى مصر بالقرب من جبل موسى وأنة اقدم دير فى العالم يديرة رئيس الدير وهو أسقف سيناء والذى لا يخضع لسلطة أية بطريرك أو مجمع مقدس ولكن تربطه علاقات وطيدة مع بطريرك القدس لذلك فإن اسم بطريرك القدس يذكر فى القدسات على الرغم من أن الوصاية على الدير كانت لفترات طويلة تخضع للكنيسة الارثوذكسية الروسية ورهبان وكهنة الدير من اليونان وليسوا عرباً أو مصريين شأنهم شأن أساقفة كنيسة الروم الارثوذكس فى القدس التى يسيطر عليها اليونانيين من عهود طويلة
تاريخ الدير :

بنى الدير بناء على أمر الامبراطورة هيلانة أم الامبراطور قسطنطين ولكن الامبراطور جستنيان هو من قام فعلياً بالبناء بين أعوام 545 م ليحوى رفات القديسة كاترين التى كانت تعيش فى الاسكندرية.

قصة القديسة كاترين :

كانت القديسة من عائلة أرستقراطية وثنية ولدت بالاسكندرية 194 م وكانت تسمى زوروسيا وكانت مثقفة وجميلة رغبها الكل لجمالها ورفضت الجميع وأمنت بالمسيحية أثناء اضطهاد الامبراطور مكسيمينوس واتهمته علناً بقيامة بالضحيات للاصنام أما هو فقد أمر 50 خطيباً من جميع أنحاء الامبراطورية لكى يقنعوها ولكن على العكس ما كان ذلك فقد اعتنقوا المسيحية وبعد مرور حوالى ثلاث قرون من وفاة القديسة كاترين ظهرت رفاتها المقدسة فى حلم أحد رهبان لدير الذى كان قد اقامة جستنيان فنقلت هذة الرفات ووضعت فى هيكل الكنيسة بصندوق رخمى بجانب الهيكل الرئيسى وما زال الطيب المنساب من رفات القديسة يشكل أعجوبة دائمة وأصبح الدير يعرف بأسمها من القرن الحادى عشر وتوجد كنيسة بالاسكندرية بأسمها.

القيمة الاثرية :

1. يحتوى الدير على كنيسة تاريخية بها هدايا قديمة من ملوك وأمراء منها ثريات من الفضة وبه بئر موسى وبه ايضا العليقة التى رائها موسى النبى فى البرية
2. الدير يمثل قطعة من الفن التاريخى المتعدد فهناك الفسيفساء العربية والايقونات الروسية واليونانية واللوحات الجدارية الزيتية والنقش على الشمع
3. كما يحتوى الدير على مكتبة من المخطوطات وانها ثانى اكبر مكتبات المخطوطات بعد الفاتيكان ونزل للزوار وبرج اثرى مميز للاجراس
4. إضافة لرفات القديسة كاترين توجد بالدير معضمة تحوى رفات جميع الرهبان الذين عاشوا فى الدير ومسموح بالزيارة من الصباح وحتى الظهر بعد ذلك يغلق أبوابة أمام الزوار ليتفرغ الرهبان لواجباتهم الدينية
5. يلتزم جميع السياح وغيرهم بالاحتشام فى الملبس عند دخول الدير وتتوفر هناك اثواب فضفاضة يرتديها من اراد من الناس قبل دخولهم الدير
6. المدخل الوحيد للدير كان باب صغير على ارتفاع 30 قدم وقد صمم لحماية الدير من الغرباء والدخلاء حيث كان الناس يرفعون ويدلون بصندوق يحركة نظام من الروافع والبكرات أما الان فهناك باب صغير اسفل سور الدير.
حمام فرعون :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6Y24z3QEDo

حمامات فرعون في مدينة ابو زنيمة التابعة لمحافظة جنوب سيناء تقع في الجزء الجنوبي لمدينة رأس سدر وتعتبر من آخر حدود المنطقة من الناحية الجنوبية وهى مجموعة ينابيع للمياه الكبريتيه الساخنة تبلغ درجة حرارتها 27 مئوية وتتدفق من جبل حمام فرعون على هيئة بركة بقوة 3000 متر مكعب فى اليوم الواحد على وجه التقريب وتمتد على الشاطئ بطول 100 متر , وهى ملاصقة لمياه البحر , ويوجد أعلاها كهف صخرى منحوت بالجبل يستخدم كحمام ساونا طبيعى نظراً لانبعاث الحرارة من المياه الساخنة الكبريتية من اسفل الكهف الى أعلاه. وبتحليل المياه من حيث خواصها الكيميائية والبكتريولوجية والطبيعية ثبتت صلاحيتها وفعاليتها الممتازة فى علاج الكثير من الأمراض , وأهمها الروماتويد والروماتزم بشتى أنواعه , وأمراض الجهاز الهضمى , وأمراض الكلى , وحساسية الرئة , وأمراض الكبد , والأمراض الجلدية , وأصابات الملاعب , هذا الى فوائدها المستخدمة فى اغراض التجميل , ويبلغ تركيز الكبريت فى هذه المياه معدلاً يعد من أعلى معدلات هذا العنصر فى المياه المعدنية بالعالم .ويضاف الى ذلك كله المناخ المعتدل على مدار العام , والجو الجاف , والمساحات الشاسعة من الرمال الدافئة التى يمكن استخدامها فى العلاج الطبيعى , والتى تحيط بها سلسلة من الجبال .
جروب أغابى تورز للمشاركة بالافكار الجديدة لديكم :-

https://www.facebook.com/groups/AGHAPYTOURS

صفحة أغابى تورز لمعرفة كل ما هو جديد بالرحلات :-

https://www.facebook.com/pages/AGHAPY-TOURS/244819298885753


----------



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2011)

صور راائعه جدا 
ربنا يباركك اخى الغالى​


----------

